# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  A janë shqiptarët myslimanë tradhëtarë të Krishtërimit?

## fisniku-student

Kam verejtur ne shkrimet dhe Opinionet e botes se Krishtere  ne gjithë vendet e botes sidomos te Zyrtareve te kesaj Ideologjie nje Urrejtje qe kan per Poppulin Shqiptar.

Kjo Urrejtje ndaj Popullit shqiptar nga bota krishtere ,Lind si pasojë  e faketeve historike te popullit shqiptar ne lidhje konvertimin e tyre ne Fenë Islame...

Ky Fakt kaq shumë i kishte dhe akoma i irriton boten krishtere sa qe nuk ngurrojnë ta shpallin popullin shqiptar si Tradhetar te krishterizmit,per faktin e konvertimit te tyre si popull ne Islam ...

Caku me urrejtes zakonisht drejtohet drejt Pernadoris Osmane qe ndikoi ne Konvertimin e shqiptareve ne Musliman...Mirpo kjo Urrejtje zbutet ndaj perandoris Osmane kur mirret parasysh se edhe disa vende te evropes ishin nen pushtetin Osman me shekuj mirpo nuk jan konvertuar apo nuk e kan nderruar fen e tyre ,Por vetem shqiptaret ishin ata qe u konvertuan...

Kjo kontraditë zgjedhjesh  ndermjet popujve ne ballkan ndaj pranimit te Islamit,i shtyn te mendojn se zgjedhja ne konvertim ka doza te medha te shijes se popullit shqiptar ndaj kesaj feje qe perqafuan ,d.m.th jo vetem konvertim i Imponuar me dhunë,por dyshohet te jetë bere me vetedije te arsyeshme...

Dhe ky "Dyshim" se pse e pranuan Islamin shqiptaret ,ndersa kete nuk e bene popujt e tjere te rajonit te ballkanit te cilet poashtu e kishin te njejtin status d.m.th edhe ata ishin te pushtuar njejtë si shqiptaret por nuk e nderruan fen e tyre...

Ky Fakt i ka shtyer boten e krishtere qe Popullin Shqiptar ta shpallin si Tradhetar te Krishterzimit sepse ia kthyen shpinen Krishterizmit dhe pranuan Fenë  Islame...

*Qfar mendoni per arsyeshmerin kesaj Tradhetie te Popullit Shqiptar????*

Dhe se Kjo Urrejtje nga Bota e Krishtere ,a mund te kishte pasur ndikim gjatë tere Historis se Pervuajtur te Popullit Shqiptar,nga Arbitrariteti nderkombetar ,siq ishin coptimet e tokave te trojeve shqiptare nga Konferencat e ndryshme ...nderkombetare qe vendosen ne demë te shqiptareve ne qdo aspekt...

P.s: _Ishte mendimi im dhe ka disa Supozime te cilat mund te kontestohen_

----------


## Korbi999

> Kam verejtur ne shkrimet dhe Opinionet e botes se Krishtere  ne gjithë vendet e botes sidomos te Zyrtareve te kesaj Ideologjie* nje Urrejtje qe kan per Poppulin Shqiptar*.
> 
> Kjo *Urrejtje ndaj Popullit shqiptar nga bota krishtere* ,Lind si pasojë  e faketeve historike te popullit shqiptar ne lidhje konvertimin e tyre ne Fenë Islame...
> 
> Ky Fakt kaq shumë i kishte dhe akoma i irriton boten krishtere sa qe nuk ngurrojnë *ta shpallin popullin shqiptar si Tradhetar te krishterizmit*,per faktin e konvertimit te tyre si popull ne Islam ...
> 
> Caku me urrejtes zakonisht drejtohet drejt Pernadoris Osmane qe ndikoi ne Konvertimin e shqiptareve ne Musliman*...Mirpo kjo Urrejtje zbutet ndaj perandoris Osmane* kur mirret parasysh se edhe disa vende te evropes ishin nen pushtetin Osman me shekuj mirpo nuk jan konvertuar apo nuk e kan nderruar fen e tyre ,Por vetem shqiptaret ishin ata qe u konvertuan...
> 
> Kjo kontraditë zgjedhjesh  ndermjet popujve ne ballkan ndaj pranimit te Islamit,i shtyn te mendojn se zgjedhja ne konvertim *ka doza te medha te shijes se popullit shqiptar ndaj kesaj feje* qe perqafuan ,d.m.th jo vetem konvertim i Imponuar me dhunë,por dyshohet te jetë bere me vetedije te arsyeshme...
> ...


Nuk ka popuj tradhetare ne kete bote. Kete qe te ngresh pak nivelin morfotik
Ndersa per te tjerat qe diskuton besoj je i keqinformuar dhe sipasoje SUPOZIMET jane "dokrra me qumesht ".
Do ishte me shume interes nese do te na sillnit ketu nje nga opinionet zyrtare qe te paska bere pershtypje dhe do qe ta diskutosh (ky eshte qellimi besoj) pas dy tre komentesh do ta sjellesh, sic ndodh ne pergjithesi.
*Ja sheshi , ja mejdani
 Hoxhe Fisnik Kapedani ,
 i Kosoves muslimani,
 otomani otomani.*
Te pelqeu poezia besoj.
Ti s'je shqiptar .

----------


## leci

> Kam verejtur ne shkrimet dhe Opinionet e botes se Krishtere  ne gjithë vendet e botes sidomos te Zyrtareve te kesaj Ideologjie nje Urrejtje qe kan per Poppulin Shqiptar.
> 
> Kjo Urrejtje ndaj Popullit shqiptar nga bota krishtere ,Lind si pasojë  e faketeve historike te popullit shqiptar ne lidhje konvertimin e tyre ne Fenë Islame...
> 
> Ky Fakt kaq shumë i kishte dhe akoma i irriton boten krishtere sa qe nuk ngurrojnë ta shpallin popullin shqiptar si Tradhetar te krishterizmit,per faktin e konvertimit te tyre si popull ne Islam ...
> 
> Caku me urrejtes zakonisht drejtohet drejt Pernadoris Osmane qe ndikoi ne Konvertimin e shqiptareve ne Musliman...Mirpo kjo Urrejtje zbutet ndaj perandoris Osmane kur mirret parasysh se edhe disa vende te evropes ishin nen pushtetin Osman me shekuj mirpo nuk jan konvertuar apo nuk e kan nderruar fen e tyre ,Por vetem shqiptaret ishin ata qe u konvertuan...
> 
> Kjo kontraditë zgjedhjesh  ndermjet popujve ne ballkan ndaj pranimit te Islamit,i shtyn te mendojn se zgjedhja ne konvertim ka doza te medha te shijes se popullit shqiptar ndaj kesaj feje qe perqafuan ,d.m.th jo vetem konvertim i Imponuar me dhunë,por dyshohet te jetë bere me vetedije te arsyeshme...
> ...



Ti ske pse pergjitheson,sepse jo te gjithe shqiptaret u konvertuan.Ka nga ata qe perqafuan fene islame,nga ata qe u larguan e nga ata qe e ruajten fene e tyre.
Pastaj kush na urren ne si popull,kush eshte per ty bota e krishtere e kush eshte i irrituar nga ekzistenca jone?Ndonje pergjigje me kuptim po pate mundesi.

Tradhetia e popullit shqiptar nuk ekziston,dhe feja ne Shqiperi eshte nje aspekt dytesor dhe keshtu do te jete perhere.
Tradhetia eshte kur ti shkel kombin tend e flamurin e vendit tend.Te tjerat mbas kesaj jane zgjedhje personale,e askush nuk mund te etiketoje nje popull te tere ne asnje menyre e me asnje  emer.

Mendoj qe varferia te shtyn ne zgjedhje ekstreme,e ndoshta ka me shume kuptim ne kete fjali se sa ne qindra vjet debate.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Mendoj qe pranimi i fese islame nga shumica muslimane ( nuk kisha thene konvertim , por pranim me deshire) nuk ka te bej aspak me tradheti te ndryshme. 
Per mendimin tim, besoje qe shqiptaret treguan zgjuaresi kur pranuan fene islame nga shkaku zevendesuan nje besim te komplikuar me nje besim shum me te thjeshte dhe te drejte. 
E di qe eshte veshtire te binden shqiptaret kristijan me kete qe them ,por vet fakti qe ekzsitojne 4 ungji te ndryshem dhe vet fakti se shumica e ngjarveve edhe pse pershkruajne te njejten ndodhi, ne mbrendi dallojne njera prej tjetres.
Te pakten ne fene islame ke menyre te te sqaruarit te ndodhive, dhe poashtu koha moderne sot tregon mrekullit e Kuranit si liber i vetem i besueshem dhe jo i manipuluar nga dora njerezore.
Sa i perket politikave shteterore, nuk diskutohet qe keto gjera edhe nese kane te bejne me perkatesin fetare , ndikimi i fese kisha thene eshte minimal.
Me shum ndikojne interesat, se sa feja ne politiken e nje shteti. Shembull konkret , gjat luftes se Perendorise Osmane me mbreterine Ruse, qe mos te nderpritet zgjerimi i Mreterise Ruse, e dijme fort mire nga historija se anglezet e ndimuan Perandorine Osmane ne lufte kunder Ruseve me arme dhe ushtare! 
Por nga ana tjeter gjate luftes se pare boterore , e njejta Angli qe e ndimoj ne lufte kunder Ruseve , tani luftonte kunder Perandorise Osmane e ndimuar nga ushtrite e Australize , Zelandes se Re dhe nese jam i sigurte edhe nga ushtrija Amerikane me qellim qe ti marin Istambollin.
Pra eshte krejt politike, njehere te ndihmojne, pastaj te shpallin lufte andaj kisha thene qe feja luan rol, po jo dhe aq shum rol te madh.

GV_USA

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Popullit shqiptar i eshte imponuar krishterimi nga rrethanat ku ndodhej. Sigurisht qe disa e pranuan me deshire po kjo ishte nje pjese shume e vogel e popullsise.

Pra krishterimi ishte fe e pushtuesve dhe po te mos ishe kristian nuk e kishe jeten e lehte,mund te mos mbijetoje.
Keshtu qe pas nje rezistence shekullore kristianizmi u pranua sa per sy e faqe,por traditat shqiptare u ruajten ne pjesen me te madhe,pra nuk u moren tradita kristiane. Kete e tregon Eposi i Kreshnikeve i cili i ka fillesat antisllave ne shek 7,ndersa krishterimi ishte bere fe shteterore qe ne mes te shek 4. 
Nderkaq miti i Mujit dhe Sulltanit Turk tregon se I Biresuari i Zanave vajti tek sulltani,pra ne shek 15.

Populli shqiptar nuk e ka tradhetuar krishterimin duke qene se per ta tradhtuar duhet te kesh lidhur BESEN me VULLNET TE LIRE.
Populli shqiptar do kishte tradhtuar veten e te paret nese me VULLNET TE LIRE do kishte lidhur BESEN me MORALIN KRISTIAN.

Pra cfare thua ti Plebeu-Student eshte thjesht nje PROVOKIM ARABO-TURKO-MAGJYP.

Ndersa U hoq dore nga VESHJA kristiane per ate Islame pikerisht per te pasur nje jete me te lehte e me te pranueshme nen thundren e Gjakatarit Turko-Mongoloid .
Ishte e thjeshte sepse Kristianizmi nuk kishte depertuar ne MORALIN SHQIPTAR aq thelle sa mos ta hiqje dot e sigurisht privilegjet qe fitoje benin te tyren.

Por serisht shqiptaret nuk e moren MORALIN SHKRETINOR ARABIK qe sjell Islami,por mbajten MORALIN MIJERAVJECAR ILIRO-SHQIPTAR dhe kjo eshte gjeja me e rendesishme,te ruash MORALIN E TRADITAT E TE PAREVE.

Tani se c'thone ca arabo-turko-magjypo-shkretinor si puna jote eshte thjesht per te shtyre kohen e per t'ju perbuzur qe keni nderruar TRADITAT E MORALIN ILIRO-SHQIPTAR per ate ARABIKO-Shkretinor sepse nuk jeni ende aq te rrezikshem sa ne vend te shtyhet koha, t'ju shtypet koka.

Te jeni te sigurte se ka ende shume mbrojtes Morali Shqiptar e Shqiptaria ,njerez te cilet Nuk e SHKELIN BESEN E TE PAREVE NDAJ SHPIRTIT SHQIPTAR e qe nuk pyesin as per shpaten e Islamit e as per kamikaze; si i thone popullorce 'Nga ata qe te marrin gjak ne vetull'....

Si per ju,si per te huajt e tjere. Do vije dita kur Shpata Iliro-Shqiptare e Drejtesise do prese shume koka te huajsh....

----------


## Peniel

> Ti ske pse pergjitheson,sepse jo te gjithe shqiptaret u konvertuan.Ka nga ata qe perqafuan fene islame,nga ata qe u larguan e nga ata qe e ruajten fene e tyre.
> Pastaj kush na urren ne si popull,kush eshte per ty bota e krishtere e kush eshte i irrituar nga ekzistenca jone? Ndonje pergjigje me kuptim po pate mundesi.
> 
> Tradhetia e popullit shqiptar nuk ekziston,dhe feja ne Shqiperi eshte nje aspekt dytesor dhe keshtu do te jete perhere.
> Tradhetia eshte kur ti shkel kombin tend e flamurin e vendit tend.Te tjerat mbas kesaj jane zgjedhje personale,e askush nuk mund te etiketoje nje popull te tere ne asnje menyre e me asnje  emer.
> 
> Mendoj qe varferia te shtyn ne zgjedhje ekstreme,e ndoshta ka me shume kuptim ne kete fjali se sa ne qindra vjet debate.



Jam shumë dakort me mendimin tënd dhe desha ti cilësoj hapësit të temës që vendet e krishtera ose më saktë atje ku dominon krishterimi, i kanë lejuar myslimanët të ushtrojnë besimin e tyre personal dhe të kenë të drejta të barabarta me të gjithë të tjerët. A bëhet kjo gjë në vendet ku dominojnë myslimanët siç janë për shembull vendet arabe? 

Pa dashur ti jap një drejtim tjetër temës ti hapësi i saj duhet të dish se besimi është personal dhe nuk ka pse të ketë urretje dhe të quhet tradhëti një zgjedhje personale e gjithsecilit. Kjo është mendjengushtësi nga jote dhe nga ata që mendojnë kështu si ty.


Kalofshi mirë.

ns

----------


## sniper-1

> inshallah po i përzejm shiptart - kshu ka qenë tu thonë
> 
> 
> se siç e shifni, faktori vetëm që ka nihmu myslimanizmin (arabizmin) dhe racën e ktyne bijve hoxhallarësh ka qenë serbi - që dhe vazhdon t'i ndihmojë... me i pjesë të buxhetit shtetëror vetëm për arabët e Dardanis që të arabizojnë sa më shume shqipe e mundësisht të na zhdukin pa qenë nevoja me u lodh serbi vetë


une nuk kam deshir qe te luftoj kundra askuj qe  nuk i ban zullum populit ton,edhe nuk e kerkoj luften asnjeher se lufa eshte shkatrrim, ama kur te pshetesh per muri ateher ski shka ban deshte apo jo duhet te dalesh ne luft, se e ke obligim edhe un nuk jam biri i as nje hoxhe ,une vetem sa kam filluar qe te behem besimtar edhe per kete e faleneroj zotin qe ma mundesoi qe te sho rrugen me te mir . une kisha pasuri edhe para edhe qfar do qe doja beja edhe  blaja shka do qe doja u mundoja qe te ja plotesoj vetit te gjitha deshirat (ato deshira qe un mendojsha qe jan te mira per mu)po e vereja se prap me mungonte dishka edhe ashtu nje kohe te gjate duke u munduar qe te gjeja knaqesin mundohu mundohu mundohu me vite te tera pram nuk mundesha qe ta gjej knaqesin ,dhe thosha qesht ajo knaqesi qe nuk po e di se ku ta gjej , ja qe tasht ne ket kohen e fundit e gjeta ate knaqesi qe shum e kisha kerkuar e ajo ishta dashuria ndaj zotit tim te dashur e bujar .
vertet nuk kishte knaqesi me temir se te kesh dashuri ndaj zotit tend po kur njeriu kete nuk e din edhe gabon shum ne kete jet 


veq edhe desha te lidhem me kete qe nuk esht zoti vetem i arabeve po zoti eshte i ter njerzimit aji eshte falez edhe meshir plot , edhe meshira e ti esht me e madhe se mekatet tona edhe ai i fal te gjith mekatet per ata qe pendohen zoti na falt te gjithve

----------


## drenicaku

Une jam bind katerqiprisht se konvertimi ne islam eshte ber me presion(dhune)
Armiku asnjeher nuk te ledhaton,perkundrazi ai mundohet te asimiloj ne qdo menyr,kur ti shtohet edhe perqindja e analfabetizmit tek shqiptaret del se feja islame u imponua.
Une asnjeher nuk jam bind qe feja islame ne pregjithesi ka ndihmu qeshtjen kombetare,perkundrazi ka qen dhe vazhdon te jet penges shume e madhe per tu zhvillu si komb.
Po ishte tradheti ndaj krishtezimit sepse ne momentin qe tjetersohesh nen kushtet e okupimit nuk gjej fjal tjeter perveq tradheti.
Une di qe disa forumistave nuk do tju pelqei ky mendim dhe do fillojn te na tregojn prralla qe ma nuk i han pazari,por eshte koha qe rinia te reflektoj dhe te pakten te mos bien pre e rrjetit islamik ne kosove qe sot per fat te keq eshte perahap ne qdo cep te kosoves,kan hy tarikate qe as dreqi nuk merr vesh se qfare jan.Diqka jam shum i sigurt qe serbia nuk ka flejt as gjat ketyr viteve liri(i thaqin liri) por me aleatet e saj te ngusht islamik eshte duke ja ber varrin kosoves.
KU SHKEL TURKU NUK MBIN BARI

----------


## iliria e para

Shqiptaret jemi tradhetaret e vetes. Kemi tradhetuar te paret. U jemi shitur armiqeve per ka nje dylym toke qe armiku i konfiskonte vellait otne. Kemi shitur b.... per te jetojme me lehte, por ne te vertete kjo ka pasur kunderefekt.Jemi bere gazi i botes dhe zorra qorre e Evropes.
Jemi me te prapambeturit e Evropes ne çdo pikpamje.

----------


## Korcar-L1

Tema duhet te ishte : *" A jane shqiptaret muslimane tradhtare te Krishterimit"* dhe jo shqiptaret ne pergjithesi dhe krishterizimit si proces. shqiptar sdo te thote vetem musliman.
Sa per temen, kujt ti djege la ta mbaje. Kujt doni ti mbushni mendjen ju?? vetes suaj?

----------


## fisniku-student

> Tema duhet te ishte : *" A jane shqiptaret muslimane tradhtare te Krishterimit"* dhe jo shqiptaret ne pergjithesi dhe krishterizimit si proces. shqiptar sdo te thote vetem musliman.
> Sa per temen, kujt ti djege la ta mbaje. Kujt doni ti mbushni mendjen ju?? vetes suaj?


Shqiptaret ne Opinion Nderkombetar ,konsiderohen si Popull me perkatesi fetare si Muslimankeshtu qe pakicat fetare nuk futen ne domenin e  nje infoje zyrtare ...

Shqiptaret ishin te krishter dhe pastaj u konvertuan ne Musliman ,tash per kete veper konvertimi e mases se popullit shqiptar ,konsiderohen nga Bota e krishtere se Shqiptaret e krishter ia kthyen shpinen apo i tradhtuan te krishteret me rastin e nderrimit te fes ne Musliman...

Keshtu titulli i temes mund te jetë i sakt pak a shume dhe nuk ia meriton te dnryshohet..

kalo mire

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Shqiptaret ne Opinion Nderkombetar ,konsiderohen si Popull me perkatesi fetare si Muslimankeshtu qe pakicat fetare nuk futen ne domenin e  nje infoje zyrtare ...
> 
> Shqiptaret ishin te krishter dhe pastaj u konvertuan ne Musliman ,tash per kete veper konvertimi e mases se popullit shqiptar ,konsiderohen nga Bota e krishtere se Shqiptaret e krishter ia kthyen shpinen apo i tradhtuan te krishteret me rastin e nderrimit te fes ne Musliman...
> 
> Keshtu titulli i temes mund te jetë i sakt pak a shume dhe nuk ia meriton te dnryshohet..
> 
> kalo mire


Ore fisnik, i ke pare infot zyrtare per fete ne shqiperi? Nuk besoj se thote vetem muslimane. 


@b3s1
heheh aludimi qe ben ti qe une si korcar kam vllezer greket, eshte po aq i vertet qe ti ke vllezer turqit dhe injorantet arabe. E si thua ti eshte e vertet ? 

Pergjigjen ta japin arberesht, arvanitasit, haxhi qamilet repubilka e mirdites autonomia epriote, ndarjet e lagjeve sipas perkatesive fetare, ndarjet dhe te varreve dhe se fundi i gjith ky agjitim qe duket sot sheshit.

----------


## b3s1

> Ore fisnik, i ke pare infot zyrtare per fete ne shqiperi? Nuk besoj se thote vetem muslimane. 
> 
> 
> @b3s1
> heheh aludimi qe ben ti qe une si korcar kam vllezer greket, eshte po aq i vertet qe ti ke vllezer turqit dhe injorantet arabe. E si thua ti eshte e vertet ? 
> 
> Pergjigjen ta japin arberesht, arvanitasit, haxhi qamilet repubilka e mirdites autonomia epriote, ndarjet e lagjeve sipas perkatesive fetare, ndarjet dhe te varreve dhe se fundi i gjith ky agjitim qe duket sot sheshit.


Pershendetje i dashur Korcar-L1, dhe shume flm per postimin....

Sa i perket feve zyrtare ne Shqiperi vendin e pare e nxen FEJA ISLAME...
E sa i perket feve te tjera,sikur qe te mblidhen te gjitha se bashku, dhe nese ne te e fusin edhe ateizmin,nuk do te arrijne numrin sa ka vetem MUSLIMAN...
Dhe mos u mundo qe te verteten me e mbulu me te pavertete...kuptove...

Nuk e di ti a ki ke vellezer grekt apo shkijet,apo rust apo krejt sllavet ne pergjithesi,kjo nuk me hyn aspak ne pune...

Une vetem mundem qe ta then 1 citat nga Kur'ani Fisnik qe flet per kete gje:
"...Dhe te gjithe muslimant jane vellezer..."

Une jam vlla me 1 musliman qe eshte kinez,japan,korean,amerikan,anglez,rus, turk,arab,francez,italian, dhe shqiptar....

Ndersa kjo vlla me 1 musliman shqiptar, me lidh me shume sesa me lidh me keta te tjert qe i permenda...PSE???
Sepse me 1 musliman shqiptar, jam edhe vella nga feja, edhe vella nga kombi.

Ju ende nuk e keni arritur ta konceptoni,dhe ta dalloni fjalen MUSLIMAN dhe fjalen SHQIPTAR...Mos te hyjm tashti ne politik sepse politiken ja kemi lene politiKUAJVE...

Keta arabet qe i quan ti injorante, mos te kishin qene keta, qe ia mesuan europianve shkencat natyrore,shkencat ekzakte, medicinen, shkrimin, dhe numrat, europiant ende ishin duke bredhur shpellave,dhe ende ishin duke i perdorur numrat romak 
I II III IV V VI VII VIII IX X...
E keta arabt qe i quan ti injorante, e kane zbulu numrin O "zero"...
Keta arabt qe i quan ti injorante, ia falen europianve numrat qe sot i perdorim, dhe keta numrat qe ti po i shkruan... 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0, ndersa arabt numrat qe sot ata i perdoren, ia morren indianve... 
Keta arabt qe i quan ti injorante, zbuluan teorin e ALGJEBRES, nga Matematicienti arab EL XHABARI...
Keta arabt qe i quan ti injorante, zbuluan shume gjera rreth medicines, nder ta ishte edhe IBN SINAI " AVICENA " si je IBN RUZHDIU " AVERREOSI "...

Te lutem ti Korcar-L1 qe lexo pak se meson shume, e mos eja ketu qe te na mesosh dije nga te padobishme MARKSISTE-LENINISTE, se boll e patem komunizmin, qe na shkatrroj moralisht,materialisht,fetarisht dhe shpirterisht....

Zoti te falt dhe te udhezoft ne rruge te drejt,ne rrugen e atyre qe eshte i kenaqur Ai,jo ne rrugen e atyre qe eshte i hidheruar Ai,dhe jo ne rrugen e atyre qe kane devijuar...AMIN...AMIN...ashtu u beft....

----------


## Jack Watson

> E keta arabt qe i quan ti injorante, e kane zbulu numrin O "zero"...
> Keta arabt qe i quan ti injorante, ia falen europianve numrat qe sot i perdorim, dhe keta numrat qe ti po i shkruan... 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0, ndersa arabt numrat qe sot ata i perdoren, ia morren indianve... 
> Keta arabt qe i quan ti injorante, zbuluan teorin e ALGJEBRES, nga Matematicienti arab EL XHABARI...
> Keta arabt qe i quan ti injorante, zbuluan shume gjera rreth medicines, nder ta ishte edhe IBN SINAI " AVICENA " si je IBN RUZHDIU " AVERREOSI "...


S'bën ndonjë gjë kush se çar arabët. Ishin tregtarë, lëviznin gjithandej, në mes tyre edhe në Indi. Panë se indianët kishin në përdorim numrat, iu dukën të volitshme dhe nisën t'i përdornin edhe për vete. Dhe si pasojë e kontakteve i morën europianët. 

Tani, ku qëndron zgjuarsia e arabëve në këtë mes? Ahh, thjesht se ua kopjuan indianëve.

Fakti është fakt, arabët ndër popujt më shtërpë të kësaj bote. Mjafton t'i shikosh sot për t'u bindur. Kush janë vendet më të varfra dhe me jo-demokratike në botë? Ja pra arabët janë.

Shihe edhe nga ana tjetër, sa arabë e kanë fituar Nobelin? Ehh... Çfarë i kanë dhënë civilizimit të sotëm? Gërmo, po asgjë s'do të gjesh. Di ndonjë shkencëtar arabë që ka ndikuar në jetë tënde të përditshme? Çdo gjë buron nga Euro-Amerika...makina që shkoj në punë, kompjuteri që po shkruaj, celulari, tv, etj..*Gjej ndonjë pajisje që ke në shpi të "shpikur" nga arabët?*

Per mua, populli qe i fut gratë e veta në thes, i bën si ninxha është injorant. Parazitë më saktë!

P.S. Dhe nëse ka mundësi, lëri ato predikimet se s'te ka vu forumi si hoxhe (me shume me ngjan si prift :buzeqeshje: ).

P.S.2 A e di se ç'vend zë shpikësi i algjebrës në Algjebrën e sotme?

----------


## Korcar-L1

> b3s1
> Une vetem mundem qe ta then 1 citat nga Kur'ani Fisnik qe flet per kete gje:
> "...Dhe te gjithe muslimant jane vellezer..."


Shume bulur, qofshi te lumtur, por kjo do te thote se une qe nuk jam musliman nuk jam vllai jot megjithese jam shqiptar. Tani me thuaj kush e ka tradhtuar fene e te pareve te tu? Une apo ti?




> Une jam vlla me 1 musliman qe eshte kinez,japan,korean,amerikan,anglez,rus, turk,arab,francez,italian, dhe shqiptar..


Neser pasneser, anen e kujt do mbash ti? te muslimanit turk apo te te krishterit shqiptar (megjithese pergjigjen e ke dhen vete). Keshtu qe hipokrizia tende ketu nuk ka vend kur e ben grekun vella me mua sikur te ishte ndonje gje e keqe dhe ti ne te njeten kohe quan vella nje jo-shqiptar. 




> Keta arabet qe i quan ti injorante, mos te kishin qene keta, qe ia mesuan europianve shkencat natyrore,shkencat ekzakte, medicinen, shkrimin, dhe numrat, europiant ende ishin duke bredhur shpellave,dhe ende ishin duke i perdorur numrat romak


Ne po flasim qe nga koha kur u fut islami dhe arabet sa erdhen dhe u mutafepsen, u kthyen ne injorante brez pas brezi, ndryshe nuk shpejgohen reformat qe ndermori Ataturku ose vete mbreti Zog per tju larguar injorances.
Zgjuarsia e arabeve te asaj kohe nuk i dedikohet islamit por mesimeve qe moren ata nga greket antike.


PS: une nuk do ri te te mbush mendjen ty, se ti te mbushur e ke. Po kur ti ben asha nje shqiptar per shkak te fese se tij ateher mua nuk me mbetet gje tjeter vecse te them shyqyr zotit nuk jane shumica si puna tende.

----------


## b3s1

Pershendetje i dashuri jack watson, flm shume per postimin...
Ne vazhdim ti sqaroj te gjitha nga pak....




> S'bën ndonjë gjë kush se çar arabët. Ishin tregtarë, lëviznin gjithandej, në mes tyre edhe në Indi. Panë se indianët kishin në përdorim numrat, iu dukën të volitshme dhe nisën t'i përdornin edhe për vete. Dhe si pasojë e kontakteve i morën europianët. Tani, ku qëndron zgjuarsia e arabëve në këtë mes? Ahh, thjesht se ua kopjuan indianëve.


Arabt normal qe ishin tregtar,por sundimi i tyre kishte arritur per nje kohe te shkurter deri ne INDI, e jo qe shkuan keta ne INDI....
Jo qe ishin numrat Indian me te mire dhe me te bukur se numrat e tyre, por e pane europen e prapambetur,dhe ja falen numrat e tyre,dhe i morren numrat e Indianve, qe te mos i kane te njejt me te europianve, e jo si pasoj e kontakteve, por si pasoje qe keta 15 shekuj me rradhe i kishin perdorur numrat,deri ne numrin 9-t, mirepo numrin 0 "zero" nuk e kishin....





> Fakti është fakt, arabët ndër popujt më shtërpë të kësaj bote. Mjafton t'i shikosh sot për t'u bindur. Kush janë vendet më të varfra dhe me jo-demokratike në botë? Ja pra arabët janë.


Arabt nuk kane shteti me shtërpë ne kete bote....
Sikur te kishte qene shterpe " steril ", nuk do te ekzistonin 23 shtete arabe, dhe nuk do te ekzistonin mbi 500 milion persona qe e flasin gjuhen arabe...

Vendet me te varfera ne bote sipas teje jane keto shtete arabe :
" Arabia Saudite, Katari, Emiratet e Bashkuara Arabe, Bahreini, Xhibuti, Dubai , Egjipti etj...etj... shtete keto qe notojne neper nafte...




> Shihe edhe nga ana tjetër, sa arabë e kanë fituar Nobelin? Ehh... Çfarë i kanë dhënë civilizimit të sotëm? Gërmo, po asgjë s'do të gjesh. Di ndonjë shkencëtar arabë që ka ndikuar në jetë tënde të përditshme?


Qmimin e Alfred Nobelit mund te them qe nje musliman palestinez e ka marre Jaser Arafati eshte ai, e ka marre per paqe...
Arabt i kane dhene civilizim europes nga shekulli X deri ne shekullin XVI...
Shkencetar, dijetar dhe filozof bota arabe ka qit shume,por ti per ta aspak nuk ke njohuri...nder me te njofshmit jane: KINDIU, FARABIU, IBN SINAI, IBN RUZHDI, IMAM GAZALI, IBN BAXHA, IBN TUFEJLI...e shume e shume te tjere....




> Çdo gjë buron nga Euro-Amerika...makina që shkoj në punë, kompjuteri që po shkruaj, celulari, tv, etj..*Gjej ndonjë pajisje që ke në shpi të "shpikur" nga arabët?*


Ti sa duket shume i perzin sendet, paisjet qe i kane shpikur arabt, sot perdoren neper universitet e Oxfordit, Kembrixhit, Bolognes, El-Azharit...etj..etj..
Une ne shtepine time nuk kam paisje te shpikur nga arabt,por kam dije qe kam mesuar nga arabt,porsaqesisht e kam 1 dije ne shtepi qe nuk krahasohet me dijet e njerzve,e kam KUR'ANIN qe eshte DIJE MBI DIJE,sepse nga dija e Kur'anit jane shpikur teleskopt,anijet kozmike, makina jote qe shkon ne pune, kompjuterin qe shkruan,dhe shume gjera te tjera....mos te harroj edhe mobilin... :buzeqeshje: 




> Per mua, populli qe i fut gratë e veta në thes, i bën si ninxha është injorant. Parazitë më saktë!


Mbulesa,e sipas teje thesi, qe ne grat tona,bijat tona,nena tona, dhe tuajat i mbulojm sepse kemi udher nga Zoti...
Nuk i mbulojm vetem ne,por i mbulojn edhe jehudit,te krishtert,budistet,hinduset...
E di qe juve ju pengon mbulesa e tyre,se jeni mesuar te beni jete te shfrenuar, ti leni motrat tuaja, e vajzat tua qe te veshin mini funde, pa brek perfundi fare....
Kjo juve ju duket hyrje ne Europ,ndersa mbulesa ju duket prapambeturi...ncncncnc




> P.S. Dhe nëse ka mundësi, lëri ato predikimet se s'te ka vu forumi si hoxhe (me shume me ngjan si prift). 
> P.S.2 A e di se ç'vend zë shpikësi i algjebrës në Algjebrën e sotme??


Keto predikimet e mija, i kane thene edhe te paret e mi me perpara, kur jane pyetur nga te paditurit....
Ne kete forum kam ardhur edhe te mesoj diqka, edhe ti mesoj diqka...
Sepse nuk eshte njesoj si ai qe din, sikur ai qe nuk din....
Sa per njohuri,nuk jam as hoxhe e as prift, e as rabin...JAM NXENES I DIJES....

UNE E DI SE QFARE VENDI NXEN SHPIKESI I ALGJEBRES...POR A E DIN QFARE VENDI NXEN QE NUK KE ZBULUAR ASGJE.... :buzeqeshje: 

Kalo bukur,te uroj sherim sa me te shpejt dhe udhezim sa me te shpejt...AMIN...

----------


## b3s1

> Shume bulur, qofshi te lumtur, por kjo do te thote se une qe nuk jam musliman nuk jam vllai jot megjithese jam shqiptar. Tani me thuaj kush e ka tradhtuar fene e te pareve te tu? Une apo ti?


Se pari une dhe ti jemi bijt e Adamit (Ademit) njeriut te pare... Ai askend nuk e ka tradhetu, e as qe ka qene i tradhetuar prej dikujt,perpos nga djalli....
Se pari shqiptart nuk kemi pasur kurr fe,kemi qene pagan....
Se dyti shqiptart jane krishterizu, pra e kane tradhtu paganizmin e tyre...
Se treti shqiptart jane Islamizu, pra e kane tradhtu krishterizmin e tyre...
Tashti ti shiko kush ka qene tradhtari i pare...UNE APO TI???





> Neser pasneser, anen e kujt do mbash ti? te muslimanit turk apo te te krishterit shqiptar (megjithese pergjigjen e ke dhen vete). Keshtu qe hipokrizia tende ketu nuk ka vend kur e ben grekun vella me mua sikur te ishte ndonje gje e keqe dhe ti ne te njeten kohe quan vella nje jo-shqiptar.


Une njesoj i dale ne ndihme si krishterit shqiptar, si turkut musliman...
Kurrfare hipokrizie nuk shoh ketu...Hipokrizin e ke ne shpirt,e mos u mundo me ju ngjit njerzve... lol  :buzeqeshje: 




> Ne po flasim qe nga koha kur u fut islami dhe arabet sa erdhen dhe u mutafepsen, u kthyen ne injorante brez pas brezi, ndryshe nuk shpejgohen reformat qe ndermori Ataturku ose vete mbreti Zog per tju larguar injorances.


Nuk di ketu se qka me sqaru me perpara,shume i ke ngaterruar gjerat, sa fol per arabt,sa fol per turq,sa fol per shqiptar....nncncncnnc 
Lexo pak se para se te futej Islami ne tokat shqiptare, ka pasur Musliman, gjithashtu edhe xhamia ka pasur...
E arabt nuk u kthyen ne injorance brez pas brezi,mirepo ata ne çdo brez kane triumfuar ne popujt pagan, gjithashtu kane triumfuar edhe ne popullin pagan shqiptar...kupton....




> Zgjuarsia e arabeve te asaj kohe nuk i dedikohet islamit por mesimeve qe moren ata nga greket antike. 
> PS: une nuk do ri te te mbush mendjen ty, se ti te mbushur e ke. Po kur ti ben asha nje shqiptar per shkak te fese se tij ateher mua nuk me mbetet gje tjeter vecse te them shyqyr zotit nuk jane shumica si puna tende.


Mos i ngaterro mesimet filozofike te grekve antik me mesimet e fese Islame, qe arabt i morren...
Ti mundesh me ma mbush mendjen si me bo vepra te mira,e si mos me e hup kohen kot,e jo me ma mbush mendjen me paganizma ketu...
Kete fjalen "ASHA" nuk po e kuptoj,mirepo sa po e shoh e paske per qellim qe une nuk e dua nje shqiptar per shkak te fese te tij...
Une mundohem qe nje shqiptari katolik,ortodoks,protestant,ateist, apo qfaredo qofte ai, t'ia mesoj rrugen e drejt,rrugen e shpetimit, rrugen e ngadhenjimit...
E mos i merr fjalt e mia ngat zemres, por heredo kur do te bijn keto fjalt e mia ne mend,mirepo atehere do te jete von...kalo bukur te uroj udhezim te shpejt...AMIN...

----------


## Renea

Shqiptaret-musliman jan ne rrug te drejt si nga feja ashtu edhe nga kombi , ska nevoj te merziteni per ne , ne edhe me tutje ngelim shqiptar dhe jemi krenar per gjakun ton dhe kombin ton , rreziku eshte tjeter kund , e dini edhe ju shum mire. Muslimanet i ngelin besnik kombit shqiptar , kjo esht e deshmuar.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Arabt normal qe ishin tregtar,por sundimi i tyre kishte arritur per nje kohe te shkurter deri ne INDI, e jo qe shkuan keta ne INDI....
> Jo qe ishin numrat Indian me te mire dhe me te bukur se numrat e tyre, por e pane europen e prapambetur,dhe ja falen numrat e tyre,dhe i morren numrat e Indianve, qe te mos i kane te njejt me te europianve, e jo si pasoj e kontakteve, por si pasoje qe keta 15 shekuj me rradhe i kishin perdorur numrat,deri ne numrin 9-t, mirepo numrin 0 "zero" nuk e kishin....


Të pyeta qartë më duket: Ku qëndron zotësia e arabëve në këtë mes? Përvetësua një shpikje të indianëve, ashtu siç bënë europianët. Kaq.




> Arabt nuk kane shteti me shtërpë ne kete bote....
> Sikur te kishte qene shterpe " steril ", nuk do te ekzistonin 23 shtete arabe, dhe nuk do te ekzistonin mbi 500 milion persona qe e flasin gjuhen arabe...
> 
> Vendet me te varfera ne bote sipas teje jane keto shtete arabe :
> " Arabia Saudite, Katari, Emiratet e Bashkuara Arabe, Bahreini, Xhibuti, Dubai , Egjipti etj...etj... shtete keto qe notojne neper nafte...


Arabët t'i falen All-llahut jo 5 herë në ditë, po 20 herë në ditë për atë naftë që u ka mbirë në tokat e tyre. Prap del pyetja: Ku qëndron zotësia e arabëve në këtë mes? Apo quhet zotësi rastësia që në nëntokën e tyre ka naftë?

Po kur të mbarojë nafta ku do e përplasin kokën? Ndoshta fillojnë biznesin e deveve...

Shih pastaj ç'farë shtetesh ke përmendur..shtete mikroskopik: Katari, Emiratet, Bahreini..as 5 milion s'bëhen bashkë. Dubai nuk është shtet, po s'ka gjë, aq njohuri gjeografike ke. Xhibuti i pasur??? Je i sigurtë? Kërko pak në google, se s'të bën keq, ata po vdesin për bukë, sidomos gjatë kësaj krize që kapluar globin.

Arabia Saudite s'ka se si të mos jetë e pasur, ka rezervat më të mëdhaja të naftës  në gjithë botën. S'do shumë mend, nxirre naftën nga fundi i dheut, dhe paratë e fituar investoji në Arabi dhe nëpër xhami. Në të njëjtën kohë me ato para blen edhe pajisje naftënxjerrëse të teknologjisë së fundit nga qafirat amerikanë.

Si janë për nga zhvillimi kulturor dhe ekonomik këto vende: Algjeria, Sudani, Egjipti, Siria, Omani, Jemeni? Zgjerohu dhe hyrë në shtetet myslimane: Pakistani, Bangladeshi, Nigeria, Irani, Indonezia...etj. Për faqe të zezë jetojnë.





> Qmimin e Alfred Nobelit mund te them qe nje musliman palestinez e ka marre Jaser Arafati eshte ai, e ka marre per paqe...
> Arabt i kane dhene civilizim europes nga shekulli X deri ne shekullin XVI...
> Shkencetar, dijetar dhe filozof bota arabe ka qit shume,por ti per ta aspak nuk ke njohuri...nder me te njofshmit jane: KINDIU, FARABIU, IBN SINAI, IBN RUZHDI, IMAM GAZALI, IBN BAXHA, IBN TUFEJLI...e shume e shume te tjere....


Ahha..1 arab gjete? Edhe ai për paqe e paska marrë...unë prisja ndonjë që ka bërë ndonjë zbulim shkencor. E gjen dot ndonjë?

Krahasoje me hebrejtë: 160 fitues i përkasin këtij kombi. Dhe ta mendosh se janë 17 milion, dhe jo 500 milion saç është rraca jote...

Merita e vetme e arabëve është se ruajtën shkrimet e Greqisë së Lashtë, që më vonë hynë në Evropë. Përndryshe do kishin humbur.



> Ti sa duket shume i perzin sendet, paisjet qe i kane shpikur arabt, sot perdoren neper universitet e Oxfordit, Kembrixhit, Bolognes, El-Azharit...etj..etj..
> Une ne shtepine time nuk kam paisje te shpikur nga arabt,por kam dije qe kam mesuar nga arabt,porsaqesisht e kam 1 dije ne shtepi qe nuk krahasohet me dijet e njerzve,e kam KUR'ANIN qe eshte DIJE MBI DIJE,sepse nga dija e Kur'anit jane shpikur teleskopt,anijet kozmike, makina jote qe shkon ne pune, kompjuterin qe shkruan,dhe shume gjera te tjera....mos te harroj edhe mobilin...


E ke bezdi ta çoj këtë pjesë te nënforumi i humorit? :xx: 

Qenke edhe hileqar i madh mër, për çfarë ta bëj pyetjen unë e ku e çon ti. Asgjë s'gjete hë? Po shih se do e kesh ndonjë sixhade... :perqeshje: 

Meqë Kur'ani parathotë çdo gjë, bëje edhe ti ndonjë zbulim. Lexoje me hollësi se mos zbulon ndonjë makinë fluturues, pastaj na thuaj si është ndërtuar dhe si funksionon, ose më saktë bëje një prototip. Merreni një Nobel dreqi ta hajë!




> Mbulesa,e sipas teje thesi, qe ne grat tona,bijat tona,nena tona, dhe tuajat i mbulojm sepse kemi udher nga Zoti...
> Nuk i mbulojm vetem ne,por i mbulojn edhe jehudit,te krishtert,budistet,hinduset...
> E di qe juve ju pengon mbulesa e tyre,se jeni mesuar te beni jete te shfrenuar, ti leni motrat tuaja, e vajzat tua qe te veshin mini funde, pa brek perfundi fare....
> Kjo juve ju duket hyrje ne Europ,ndersa mbulesa ju duket prapambeturi...ncncncnc


Hajt se ninxhat ua falim...po arabët janë edhe dhunues grash e femrash. Pavarësisht se ç'thotë Kur'ani, femrat arabe janë më të dhunuara në të gjithë botën, pa shkollim, pa profesion...mizerabël me një fjalë. Hidhi një sy filmit Persepolis, ose gjej nëpër internet materiale për këtë çështje se ke plot.

Ke dëgjuar ndonjëherë për: veshje e femrës me elegancë, me finesë? Apo ç'do fëmër që s'bohet ninxha ësht e përdalë...?



> Keto predikimet e mija, i kane thene edhe te paret e mi me perpara, kur jane pyetur nga te paditurit....
> Ne kete forum kam ardhur edhe te mesoj diqka, edhe ti mesoj diqka...
> Sepse nuk eshte njesoj si ai qe din, sikur ai qe nuk din....
> Sa per njohuri,nuk jam as hoxhe e as prift, e as rabin...JAM NXENES I DIJES....


Flm që meno për ne. Flm që diturinë tate na e kalo edhe ne. :xx:  Zoti t'i shtoft!




> UNE E DI SE QFARE VENDI NXEN SHPIKESI I ALGJEBRES...POR A E DIN QFARE VENDI NXEN QE NUK KE ZBULUAR ASGJE....


Ti s'di gjë, t'i je mendje shplarë, dhe i shkëputur nga realiteti.

----------


## Korcar-L1

o besi, me ju fryhen derrat dhe jo njeriu, 1000 gjera the, dhe ne te vertet nuk the asgje.
Une te them LLazi ti me thua llozi e keshtu me radhe se zgjatem kot, jo per gje por eshte humbje kohe. Keto idera qe ke ti, allahu ti shtofte e ti shumofte se te pakten keshtu do bejme hajer ne te tjeret me lehte.

----------

